# Quick question with Speed Shift



## slack3y (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey all just wondering why my FID isn't consistently running at a Solid 39.00? I could've swore it used to when I was first undervolting and setting my EPP to 0.
Is this some sort of throttling issue?

The Throttlestop window screenshot was taken during gameplay. My frequence seems to stay at 3.9 when running a benchmark but yeah.

If there are any outstanding issues with my settings please let me know!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 11, 2021)

slack3y said:


> why my FID


Try disabling C1E.

When a CPU is partially loaded, idle cores are going to be bouncing back and forth into various C states from C1E to C7. 

In the C state window, you can also try disabling some of the package C states if this feature is not locked. Try changing the package request to C1 or C2.


----------



## slack3y (Mar 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Try disabling C1E.



This did not produce any results however digging into the C state window as you suggested did.

As you can see the Package C State Limit is Locked

But I was able to uncheck C1 Demotion and C3 Demotion and check PKG Undemotion. (I believe you suggested this to someone else in a thread so I decided to try it)

This seemed to have fixed the problem, mind giving me an idea on what I just changed?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 11, 2021)

slack3y said:


> what I just changed?


Those are the three boxes that I usually check. Glad to see your MHz OCD has been fixed.   

What does this stuff do? No idea. The Intel documentation seems to be written in a foreign language for this stuff. I think it allows the CPU to spend more or less time in one of the package C states. Never sure if demotion or undemotion is best. Maybe these tricks might make some small difference when benching a SSD.


----------



## slack3y (Mar 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Those are the three boxes that I usually check. Glad to see your MHz OCD has been fixed.
> 
> What does this stuff do? No idea. The Intel documentation seems to be written in a foreign language for this stuff. I think it allows the CPU to spend more or less time in one of the package C states. Never sure if demotion or undemotion is best. Maybe these tricks might make some small difference when benching a SSD.



Haha my OCD Monkey is pleased. Thanks again for all your help and hard work, It is much appreciated!


----------

